# Can Training/Internship visa get extended?



## subha5355

Hello all

As I've already specified in my previous threads that i have applied for the German dual study and work professional apprenticeship training program(Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung) in Information Technology for 2 years leading to work permit. I will be initially getting a training/internship visa valid for 3 months(90 days) only. My questions are

- Does this type of visa gets extended further for long term stay? Does this type of visa gets converted to a long term visa? 
- Does the employer/company in which i'll work as a trainee/apprentice be responsible for the extension of such visa as my apprenticeship period is for 2 years..
- What is the process of such an extension?

Thanks..


----------



## ines2013

*Internship Visa vs Apprenticeship Visa*

What just got me irritated is your header "Can Training/Internship visa get extended?". If the company you are planning to do an apprenticeship with states on the visa application form that you are going to do a Training/Internship then this might actually carry some legal problems with it. There is a definite difference between internship and apprenticeship. For one: internships are usually rather short - normally no more than 3-6 months, at maximum one year. If they offer a 2-3 year apprenticeship they should be able to tell you which Visa they'll provide for that time. From what I gathered online visa for a maximum time of 3 months do not need to go through the 'Ausländerbehörde' (Foreigners’ Registration Office), while any long term stays do. After those 3 months the company will have to show that it can not find enough adaquate young people for their apprenticeship and have to take people from abroad. Somehow I think they avoided going into these details yet, the whole thing feels weird to me if they can't give you an answer on the Visa question.
Check out the general Visa info for Berlin LABO - Auslaenderbehoerde Berlin - Allgemeine Informationen zum Visumverfahren - Berlin.de (unfortunately only available in German) - if your future company can't give you a detailed Visa info, ask the support people at your nearest german embassy.

Good Luck


----------



## ALKB

subha5355 said:


> Hello all
> 
> As I've already specified in my previous threads that i have applied for the German dual study and work professional apprenticeship training program(Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung) in Information Technology for 2 years leading to work permit. I will be initially getting a training/internship visa valid for 3 months(90 days) only. My questions are
> 
> - Does this type of visa gets extended further for long term stay? Does this type of visa gets converted to a long term visa?
> - Does the employer/company in which i'll work as a trainee/apprentice be responsible for the extension of such visa as my apprenticeship period is for 2 years..
> - What is the process of such an extension?
> 
> Thanks..


As I mentioned in your other thread, I was so far under the impression that it is very difficult to get a residence/work permit for an apprenticeship.

An apprenticeship is a job. You receive training but it is a job nevertheless. You will need a tax ID number (even if your income is below taxable level) and will need to pay contributions to health insurance and social security and for that you need a residence permit that allows you to work in Germany. In order to get that, the Ausländerbehörde has to get permission from the department of employment and it is your employer who has to apply for this permit.

Does your future employer have any experience in sponsoring non-EU apprentices?

As far as I know, only short term visas that have been granted with a view to an extended stay can be converted in-country. Your employer should be able to give you a detailed step by step explanation of this, if they really know what they are doing.

It concerns me a bit that they don't seem to be very forthcoming on the details.


----------



## subha5355

ALKB said:


> As I mentioned in your other thread, I was so far under the impression that it is very difficult to get a residence/work permit for an apprenticeship.
> 
> An apprenticeship is a job. You receive training but it is a job nevertheless. You will need a tax ID number (even if your income is below taxable level) and will need to pay contributions to health insurance and social security and for that you need a residence permit that allows you to work in Germany. In order to get that, the Ausländerbehörde has to get permission from the department of employment and it is your employer who has to apply for this permit.
> 
> Does your future employer have any experience in sponsoring non-EU apprentices?
> 
> As far as I know, only short term visas that have been granted with a view to an extended stay can be converted in-country. Your employer should be able to give you a detailed step by step explanation of this, if they really know what they are doing.
> 
> It concerns me a bit that they don't seem to be very forthcoming on the details.


I have asked for the sample visa from the agency where i'am applying. I'am furnishing the details here.

Type of Visa : D
Number of entries : MULT (Multiple)

I think Type-D Visa is National Visa for which i'll be applying as of now. So, can this type of visa be extended as my period of stay will be more than 90 days?


----------

